# Day one with the cheap band saw



## hunterbuild (Jan 21, 2012)

last summer I ordered the Harbor Freight band saw. I got it for less Than $1700 shipped to my door. It was on back order for 
ever. I will say HP was good about calling to see if I still wanted it. I got it around Thanksgiving last year. A Lot was going on and I didn't get to put it together for awhile. I got it together and knew the track wasn't long enough. 8' max. They wanted to much for another 8' extension plus it would be on back order. I was going to make extensions, but the angle iron was a off size,2x4 1/4". I found three 3x4 22' angle in the paper for $225. I made 22' of track,one piece and still can made 10' extensions if needed. I can pick them up with my skid steer and put them on my trailer,and move the whole thing wherever. Today I fired it up. I cut a small 18' oak log I cut 2 years a go 1st. Got a 7x8 or so cant out of it. Then I moved to the pine. The saw just go's though it. It does leave a lot of saw marks, but cuts flat. I cut some cants and some boards out of logs 16"to 18", 9' to 18' long. I started with the blade it came with. It is a crappy blade, but I needed some experience before I put on my new blades. I have two blades Cooks sent me to try for free. I am impressed with the motor, 7hp,but I can move it right along. I will be cutting so 20" pine and see how it does. I will update when I get into some more hard wood and bigger stuff. I will try to post my pic.ATTACH=CONFIG]218940[/ATTACH]View attachment 218941
View attachment 218942
View attachment 218943
View attachment 218944


----------



## hamish (Jan 22, 2012)

Cant view your pics, but have seen them in my travels, glad things have worked out and you enjoy your mill. Spread the word, you have yourself a great mill.


----------



## brookpederson (Jan 22, 2012)

Cant beat that price I have a small timberking and besides a few things that bug me about it, you can't beat a bandsaw mill. Repost those pics i want to see your track.


----------



## hunterbuild (Jan 22, 2012)

All but the frist pic will come up if you click on them. will get some more pic up soon.


----------



## betterbuilt (Jan 22, 2012)

hunterbuild said:


> All but the frist pic will come up if you click on them. will get some more pic up soon.



I tried and none work for me. Have you uploaded them to arboristsite? They need to be on the net somewhere or they wont be accessable by anyone but you.


----------



## hunterbuild (Jan 22, 2012)

I tryed again to attach them. Hope this works.


----------



## brookpederson (Jan 22, 2012)

Very cool


----------



## chaikwa (Jan 23, 2012)

I can't remember if it was this forum or some other, but there were 2 Canadian guys, started when they were engineering students in college, that supposedly designed a mill for the homeowner/hobbyist that was lightweight yet durable, then had a Chinese company make it 'to their exacting specification'. That mill looks like the very one from HF in the pictures here. Either they're doing pretty well selling their mill to HF or they're telling a whopper! Doesn't look like a bad small mill tho.


----------



## hunterbuild (Jan 23, 2012)

The mill you are talking about is the Woodland mills. It looks the same but will cut a bit wider and has a bigger motor. The head set up is identical.


----------



## betterbuilt (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Fundyheather (Jan 23, 2012)

nice and cheap, affordable even!
jim


----------



## chaikwa (Jan 23, 2012)

hunterbuild said:


> The mill you are talking about is the Woodland mills. It looks the same but will cut a bit wider and has a bigger motor. The head set up is identical.



THAT'S the one. Thanks!


----------



## hunterbuild (Jan 23, 2012)

I checked the woodland site and both mills cut 21" wide,although mine is advertised as 20" wide. The rails are the same and the price for extension are the same as HF quoted me.


----------



## Can8ianTimber (Jan 23, 2012)

That is cool. Looks like it would be more productive than a CSM for the small stuff.


----------



## hunterbuild (Jan 23, 2012)

that it is,but there will always be a place for my csm mill.


----------



## discounthunter (Jan 23, 2012)

nice.keep us posted on how it performs over the long run.will be interesting.


----------



## hunterbuild (Jan 24, 2012)

I will try to do a video this week-end.


----------

